
Is Kodak Coin a Scam? - trueduke
http://www.canonrumors.com/is-kodak-coin-a-scam/
======
NicoJuicy
Of course it is. All those who mention blockchain have forgotten one big
thing.

The problem is not how the payments / verification is implemented, but the
community/users behind it.

Who is waiting for an implementation on pure blockchain, when we all know that
you need to solve a real problem. Not specifying how you are going to
implement it. In the case of Kodak, you need to attract the users to create a
marketplace.

Eg. Uber, Airbnb, Google, Microsoft, Apple, ... All are based on fixing a
problem. They won't ever need to specify "how they do it" to attract users.

KodakCoin is just FOMO

